# Whipeout!!!



## Buszaj (Sep 1, 2007)

Ski vacation; terrain park; sister goes nuts, wipes out; nothing happens except the fact that my camera almost died


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Sep 8, 2007)

Ouch. I could just see that ski wrecking your camera. But other than that, that is a really good photo. You got it just as she left the ramp. Well done!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 8, 2007)

good catch but underexposed by about .5 stop.
camera is trying to make the bright snow into middle gray.
you can fix this using levels.


----------



## Christina (Sep 20, 2007)

looks like he/she was trying to stop


----------

